# Topping for grilled fish ?



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone have a good white cream sauce recipe for a pamela topping for fish ?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Butter
shallots
roasted poblanos
cook em' down then add garlic, heavy cream, a little queso' fresco, all your favorite spices, I just use Tony's, after the mixture has cooked to the consistency you like, add crab meat and serve over your fish!


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Canned crushed Pineapple, red onion, garlic, cilantro, salt and pepper. Mix it into a salsa consistency. A little goes a long way.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*seafood sauce*

I use this on blackened fish and grilled fish.

Start with 1/2 stick of real butter melted in a sauce pan then stir in about 2 tablespoons of flour to make a lite roux, while on medium heat stir in 1 1/2 cups of milk and keep stirring until it starts to thicken, add a little lemon juice, garlic salt and tony's seasoning then add your cooked shrimp,crab,oysters or what ever you like and spoon on your grilled or blackened fish then top with a little parsley.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

That could go on a menu anywhere!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been happy with Campbell's cream of shrimp soup over blackened or grilled fish. Good recipe on the back ofthe label. daddyhoney


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fresh chopped ripe mango, red onion, garlic, cilantro, chopped habanero to taste and a squeeze of lime juice. Blacken the filets then spoon the salsa over the fish and serve with a good rice pilaf and some steamed squash on the side! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the sauce on this entree at Pappadeaux.

Blackened Catfish Opelousas With "oysters, shrimp & crabmeat in a lemon garlic butter sauce "

Wish someone would post the recipe for that one.

edit: Looks like Snappers is pretty close


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Old Baitbucket said:


> I like the sauce on this entree at Pappadeaux.
> 
> Blackened Catfish Opelousas With "oysters, shrimp & crabmeat in a lemon garlic butter sauce "
> 
> Wish someone would post the recipe for that one.


Enjoy: http://www.recipezaar.com/Blackened-Opelousas-Topping-for-Fish-134736


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Isn't there white wine in some recipes. Pappasitos is like a white wine cream sauce?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

chickenkiller said:


> Isn't there white wine in some recipes. Pappasitos is like a white wine cream sauce?


I think it is a white wine cheese sauce that they serve. It is good stuff nonetheless.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

There is one at Papadeux and likely at Pappasitos called "Yvette". I think they use a bit of white wine. I absolutely love it. There are recipes for it for like 4 gallons!

Poke around with Google "pappadeux yvette sauce" you'll find it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*yvette*

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/ccp/pappadeaux-yvette.html


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

daddyhoney said:


> I have been happy with Campbell's cream of shrimp soup over blackened or grilled fish. Good recipe on the back ofthe label. daddyhoney


I was in a hurry and tried this tonight. Not Bad! Need to heat it good to thin it down.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think what you are asking for is a Ponchatrain sauce. I have done it several times. 
From memory I think it goes like this. green Onions, Garlic, butter, in pan, saute until butter seperates. add 1/2 cup white wine, and 1 cup sliced mushrooms. Reduce the wine and add 1 cup heavy cream. After cream heats up add pre cooked 1/2 lb shrimp and Scallops. Cook together and time for fish being done. Serve over fish.
There are several recipes on the internet, the one that uses white wine and cream is the best.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Bearnaise sauce works fine on some grilled fish!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hal01 said:


> Enjoy: http://www.recipezaar.com/Blackened-Opelousas-Topping-for-Fish-134736


Kudos to this! Thanks for the link!


----------

